
Why are So Many Android Owners Male? - jolie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/why_are_so_many_android_owners_male.php
======
ax0n
Because it's geeky and a tinkerer's platform. There's already a well-
researched and established pattern here. Geeks are most likely to be males.

This is like asking why so many Barbie owners are female. No offense, Jolie.
It's a good discussion.

~~~
jolie
I pity the woman who owns an iPhone. Srsly.

Call me a tomboy, but "a bare-knuckled bucket of does" is EXACTLY what I'd
want in a device. I liked what one woman said about it in the comments on this
post, that she didn't want a pink, sparkly piece of crap; she wanted a
functional computer she could fit in her pocket.

------
marksbren
Verizon and Motorola are definitely not helping diversify the customer base
with the "bare-knuckled bucket of does" billboard and TV ads with jets and
robots. I also find it interesting that Android users seem to be the stingiest
(only 21% pay for apps).

~~~
jolie
You're right. But why don't more girls like jets and robots? They're just...
so cool.

As a sociological group, do women just not like cool stuff? Maybe this would
explain romantic comedies and costumes for dogs.

------
wushupork
That's easy. Because mostly guys go to Google conferences and hackathons where
the Google guys pass out Android phones.

